# pronunciation - decimals (4,8)



## krifa

I understand that numbers may be written with either a comma or decimal, depending on the country. In a text about Spain it says "Del total de 4,8 millones de mujeres que trabajan..." How do I pronouce 4,8 correctly? Cuatro coma ocho?


----------



## albertovidal

krifa said:


> I understand that numbers may be written with either a comma or decimal, depending on the country. In a text about Spain it says "Del total de 4,8 millones de mujeres que trabajan..." How do I pronouce 4,8 correctly? Cuatro coma ocho?



Bienvenido/a al foro
La Real Academia Española sugiere que, los millares no se separen ni por puntos ni por comas sino, simplemente, con espacio en blanco.
Por ejemplo: cuatro millones ochocientos mil (en números) debería escribirse 4 800 000.
En cuanto a tu ejemplo, yo no diría cuatro punto ocho millones sino _cuatro millones ochocientos mil.
_


----------



## Filis Cañí

4,8 millones se lee: cuatro coma ocho millones.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Dos puntos de vista distintos. ¿Cuál es correcto?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

You seem to be asking for the norm. Unfortunately, our RAE states that, following international conventions, the decimal separator is the comma, and therefore you should read the number as Filis says. But then it ruins everything by stating that the point is also acceptable as the decimal separator.

In any case, if it is written 4,8, you should read it as "cuatro coma ocho", and there will be no possible ambiguity...


----------



## albertovidal

*5.2.* Aunque todavía es práctica común en los  números escritos con cifras separar los millares, millones, etc.,  mediante un punto (o una coma, en los países en que se emplea el punto  para separar la parte entera de la decimal), la norma internacional  establece que se prescinda de él. Para facilitar la lectura de _estos  números, cuando constan de más de cuatro cifras se recomienda separar  estas mediante espacios por grupos de tres, contando de derecha a  izquierda: __52 345, 6 462 749. _Esta recomendación no debe  aplicarse en documentos contables ni en ningún tipo de escrito en que la  separación arriesgue la seguridad. No se utiliza nunca esta separación,  ni tampoco el punto (→ 5.1),  en la expresión numérica de los años, en la numeración de páginas,  portales de vías urbanas y códigos postales, ni en los números de  artículos, decretos o leyes.

Fuente: Real Academia Española


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Alberto, la pregunta se refiere al separador de decimales.


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> Alberto, la pregunta se refiere al separador de decimales.



Es que en "4,8 millones" no hay una coma separadora de decimales sino de millares. ¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

albertovidal said:


> Es que en "4,8 millones" no hay una coma separadora de decimales sino de millares. ¿O estoy equivocado?



¿En qué lo diferencias de "4,8 panes"?


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿En qué lo diferencias de "4,8 panes"?



"4,8 panes" = 4 8/10 panes


----------



## Oldy Nuts

albertovidal said:


> "4,8 panes" = 4 8/10 panes



Si insistes, entonces dilo "cuatro panes y ocho décimos". Pero si por acá leyeras así el "4,8", al menos te mirarían raro...


----------



## Billbasque

El tema es que ahí "millones" se usa como si fuera una unidad de algo más que como parte del número, y por eso la forma correcta de leer eso es "cuatro coma ocho", igual que si dijera "4,8 segundos", aunque estrictamente debiera decirse "cuatro millones ochocientos mil". Me imagino que es un contagio de los medios de comunicación anglosajones que suelen expresarse de la misma forma (4.8 million vs. 4.800.000).

En cuanto a la norma, en la práctica es papel mojado porque francamente te puedes encontrar montones de ejemplos distintos en los que cada cual hace lo que quiere (incluyendo libros técnicos editados por las principales editoriales), así que lo mejor es escoger una de las dos y ya está.


----------



## albertovidal

Billbasque said:


> El tema es que ahí "millones" se usa como si fuera una unidad de algo más que como parte del número, y por eso la forma correcta de leer eso es "cuatro coma ocho", igual que si dijera "4,8 segundos", aunque estrictamente debiera decirse "cuatro millones ochocientos mil". Me imagino que es un contagio de los medios de comunicación anglosajones que suelen expresarse de la misma forma (4.8 million vs. 4.800.000).
> 
> En cuanto a la norma, en la práctica es papel mojado porque francamente te puedes encontrar montones de ejemplos distintos en los que cada cual hace lo que quiere (incluyendo libros técnicos editados por las principales editoriales), así que lo mejor es escoger una de las dos y ya está.



El problema es que si expresas, por ejemplo, la cifra "10,865" o "10.865" sin más, un inglés y un español le darían un significado diferente a ambas.
Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Alberto, eso era antes. Ahora hay demasiada gente que leerá el segundo número en la forma "diez punto ochocientos sesenta y cinco". Y, aunque parezce majadero, te recuerdo que esta discusión es sobre _pronuntiation of decimals_...


----------



## Billbasque

albertovidal said:


> El problema es que si expresas, por ejemplo, la cifra "10,865" o "10.865" sin más, un inglés y un español le darían un significado diferente a ambas.
> Saludos



Ya, pero como ya he dicho esto no se puede evitar. E incluso como ya he mencionado antes, yo mismo si me encontrase la cifra 10,865 o 10.865 tendría que conocer el contexto para saber si se refiere a "diez coma ochocientos sesenta y cinco" o "diez mil ochocientos sesenta y cinco", porque se usan las dos nomenclaturas, y dependiendo de los últimos libros o software que uno haya manejado es fácil que uno mismo se adapte al escribir a una u otra.

 En el lenguaje usual sí que sería más lógico pensar que la coma se reserva para la separación decimal, sin embargo. No creo yo que nadie escriba en castellano "10,865" para decir "diez mil..." si no es en un contexto técnico.

Por cierto, volviendo a la pregunta inicial y enlazando con esto, si a alguien no le gusta decir "cuatro coma ocho" siempre puede decir "cuatro con ocho", y ya está.  . Esto en la práctica lo he visto usar en el lenguaje hablado tanto o más que el "cuatro coma ocho".


----------



## blasita

krifa said:


> I understand that numbers may be written with either a comma or decimal, depending on the country. In a text about Spain it says "Del total de 4,8 millones de mujeres que trabajan..." How do I pronouce 4,8 correctly? Cuatro coma ocho?



To sum up, the rule is the following:

_Cuatro con ocho_ o _cuatro y ocho_. I'd personally use 'con'.

It's also acceptable to say: _cuatro coma ocho _(only spoken, not usually in written formal contexts)_.
_
Un saludo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The question was "how do you pronounce...?". *I *would _pronounce_ it "cuatro coma ocho".


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> The question was "how do you pronounce...?". *I *would _pronounce_ it "cuatro coma ocho".



Me too. But personally I'd pronounce it both 'cuatro con ocho' and 'cuatro coma ocho'.

Sorry, Oldy, just to say that I personally replied to this question:



krifa said:


> How do I pronouce 4,8 *correctly*? Cuatro coma ocho?



Un cordial saludo.


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> Alberto, eso era antes. Ahora hay demasiada gente que leerá el segundo número en la forma "diez punto ochocientos sesenta y cinco". Y, aunque parezce majadero, te recuerdo que esta discusión es sobre _pronuntiation of decimals_...



Discúlpame pero no encuentro decimales en "4,8 millones" (a no ser que la cifra sea 4 000 000,8). Creo que, en español, diríamos, "cuatro punto ocho millones".
Ahora, si el número fuera 4,8/4,80 (sin millones) yo diría "cuatro con ochenta o cuatro coma ocho)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y qué significa para ti "0,5 millones de pesos"? (está aquí: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=números).

 En realidad, no le veo sentido a seguir alargando artificialmente esta discusión repitiendo argumentos ya dados. Y aunque para mi resulte un misterio lo que quieres decir con "cuatro punto ocho millones", aquí me bajo.


----------



## gengo

albertovidal said:


> Discúlpame pero no encuentro decimales en "4,8 millones" (a no ser que la cifra sea 4 000 000,8).



There is most certainly a decimal here:  4,8 or 4.8 in English.  It means four and eight-tenths millions.  I see no difference between this and Oldy Nuts' _4,8 panes_.  It is a decimal that quantifies the number of millions.


----------



## albertovidal

gengo said:


> There is most certainly a decimal here:  4,8 or 4.8 in English.  It means four and eight-tenths millions.  I see no difference between this and Oldy Nuts' _4,8 panes_.  It is a decimal that quantifies the number of millions.



At least, in Spanish, this is what "decimal" means:

*1.     * adj. *Se dice de cada una de las diez partes iguales en que se divide una cantidad.*
*5.     * adj._ Mat._ Se dice de *cada uno de los dígitos que aparecen a la derecha de la coma en la notación decimal de un número*. U. t. c. s. m.

In English: *decimal: *a fraction whose denominator is  a power  of  ten and whose numerator is  expressed by *figures  placed to the right   of a decimal point*. 

In this case "8" stands for "800 000". Would you consider "8" to be a decimal of "800 000"?.


----------



## gengo

albertovidal said:


> In this case "8" stands for "800 000". Would you consider "8" to be a decimal of "800 000"?



I disagree.  The 8 only represents 800,000 indirectly, by implication.  What it directly represents is 8/10 (eight tenths) of one million.  If you cut a million into ten parts, you would have eight of them here, along with the four whole millions.  Just like you would have four whole loaves of bread plus eight-tenths of a loaf.


----------



## albertovidal

gengo said:


> I disagree.  The 8 only represents 800,000 indirectly, by implication.  What it directly represents is 8/10 (eight tenths) of one million.  If you cut a million into ten parts, you would have eight of them here, along with the four whole millions.  Just like you would have four whole loaves of bread plus eight-tenths of a loaf.



Then, *how would you read "4.8 millions" in English* considering the "." is for decimals in English as the "," is for decimals in Spanish?

Edit: would it be the same to you (in English) "4.8" or "4,8"?


----------



## Billbasque

albertovidal said:


> Then, *how would you read "4.8 millions" in English* considering the "." is for decimals in English as the "," is for decimals in Spanish?
> 
> Edit: would it be the same to you (in English) "4.8" or "4,8"?



That is read as "four point eight million", and it shows up quite frequently in English media, although "million" is singular. And it is always written as "4.8", not "4,8".


----------



## gengo

albertovidal said:


> Then, *how would you read "4.8 millions" in English* considering the "." is for decimals in English as the "," is for decimals in Spanish?
> 
> Edit: would it be the same to you (in English) "4.8" or "4,8"?



I, and all other English speakers, read it as "four point eight million."  In the nineteenth century we still used "millions" in the plural, but in modern English it is always singular when used as part of a number (as opposed to "millions of dollars").

We never write "4,8" in English.  We use commas to separate groups of three digits, and periods to separate decimals from whole numbers (1,234,567.89).


----------



## albertovidal

gengo said:


> I, and all other English speakers, read it as "four point eight million."  In the nineteenth century we still used "millions" in the plural, but in modern English it is always singular when used as part of a number (as opposed to "millions of dollars").
> 
> We never write "4,8" in English.  We use commas to separate groups of three digits, and periods to separate decimals from whole numbers (1,234,567.89).



I know. But would you say "one thousand (and) three hundred" for "1.300"?
I don't think so because for English speakers the "period" is used for decimals.


----------



## gengo

albertovidal said:


> I know. But would you say "one thousand (and) three hundred" for "1.300"?
> I don't think so because for English speakers the "period" is used for decimals.



You are correct.  We would say "one point three zero zero," which means one and three hundred thousandths.  As far as I know, this applies to all flavors of English.

1,300 would be "one thousand three hundred," or more commonly, "thirteen hundred."


----------

